# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انتخاب رشته کنکور

## amirrezacr85

سلام و درود.دیپلم گرافیک کاردانش دارم چطور بعد از کنکور، وارد رشته گرافیک کامپیوتری دانشگاه بشم ؟؟؟؟؟
ضروریه.دوستان جواب بدهند

----------

